# fusions



## Wookie3ds (Jun 15, 2009)

Just fletched up 6 with these and shot them. As quiet as th 4" vanes I was shooting. Same accurracy. I was only able to try them at 20yd -will try them out to 40 over the weekend. Stiff enough to hold up to WB.


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

shoot as good as blazer , tough as blazer , stick 10xs better than blazer


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks jdog94 thats what i was after


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Currently using fusions, blazers, and max hunters. I've used the blazers for several years and they work just fine but are a bit more difficult to fletch. They all fly about the same and i haven't noticed noise with either. I'd rank them max hunter, fusion, and blazer. I'm fletching with 2-3 degree offset. I've got a helical clamp on the way so will give that a try this weekend.


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

i shot them at 70yrds last night , great flight ,noworries , good vane i also use them for spots . but im going to change to a low pro fusion 3" good all around vane ! my .02 anyway


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

i've shot the blazers side by side and out to 20 yards there is no difference in poi. out to 30 there is a very minimal difference in poi but not enough to say wich i'd rather shoot.now out to 35+ is where the fusions start to shine for me.the blazers group start to open up for me where as the fusions group a little tighter.not sure what will happen with b-heads yet but i'll keep you posted.the fusions are easier to fletch than the blazers and seem to adhere better also.


----------

